# Cushioned gooseneck hitch



## funky (Apr 9, 2017)

Anyone out there use a cushioned setup? Do they really reduce jerk/jiggle/harshness between truck and trailer? What type/brand do you use?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't have one, in fact this is the first time ever hearing about them....
That said....
To me unless you are running with a air ride suspension on the trailer, sound deadening panels on floor, walls, roof and closed up tight with ventilation provided trailer environment I don't see the point....
A well maintained trailer and truck, a well maintained coupler I think should take much of your "what ifs" out of the equation.
Once the trailer moves it jostles, it rumbles, it shakes and makes noise....road vibration and sounds from the trailer flexing _*are*_ going to happen.
For starts, stops and turns you need to have some ability of truck to move and flex same for the trailer.
Gentle starts and stops along with turning should put everything else into perspective.
Harshness between truck and trailer has a lot to with the driver behind the wheel as anything...
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I tow a decently heavy bumper pull trailer daily and use a cushioned ball mount:

Convert-A-Ball 2-1/2-in. Cushioned Ball Mount : Cabela's

i must say makes towing a LOT nicer so I would think it would benefit the truck, trailer & horses if you feel you travel some rough roads so want to soften the ride a bit.


----------

